# Das erste Mal/zum ersten Mal



## Jana337

Hallo! 

Ich habe nichts gegen dich - und das hörst du nicht das erste Mal/zum ersten Mal!

Was würdet ihr sagen? Oder ist es vollkommen egal? Gibt es etwa einen Unterschied im Formalitätsgrad?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen dich - und das hörst du nicht das erste Mal/zum ersten Mal!
> 
> Was würdet ihr sagen? Oder ist es vollkommen egal? Gibt es etwa einen Unterschied im Formalitätsgrad?
> 
> Jana


 
Hm ... ich glaube, da gibt es schon einen Unterschied:

... und das hörst du nicht das erste Mal!
--> Und das habe ich dir schon hundert Mal gesagt, aber du scheinst es nicht zu begreifen!

... und das hörst du nicht zum ersten Mal!
--> diese Varianten passt nicht in den Kontext, eher hierher:

Du weißt, dass ich dich nicht leiden kann - und das hörst du nicht zum ersten Mal! (denn hier ist die Haltung sehr aggressiv und ich will ausdrücken, dass ich es wirklich nicht zum letzten Mal gesagt habe, sondern du es noch oft hören wirst)

Also, ...

... und das hörst du nicht das erste Mal! (das habe ich dir schon oft gesagt, ob ich es noch mal sage, steht nicht fest)

und das hörst du nicht zum ersten Mal! (das habe ich doir eventuell schon mal gesagt, aber ich werde es gewiss wieder tun)


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Also, ...
> 
> ... und das hörst du nicht das erste Mal! (das habe ich dir schon oft gesagt, ob ich es noch mal sage, steht nicht fest)
> 
> und das hörst du nicht zum ersten Mal! (das habe ich doir eventuell schon mal gesagt, aber ich werde es gewiss wieder tun)




Das klingt sehr einleuchtend - danke! 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> und das hörst du nicht zum ersten Mal! (das habe ich doir eventuell schon mal gesagt, aber ich werde es gewiss wieder tun)


 
Das hört sich eigentlich zweifelhaft an.  Würde man nicht eher "zum *letzten* Mal" in solch einem Fall sagen?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Das hört sich eigentlich zweifelhaft an.  Würde man nicht eher "zum *letzten* Mal" in solch einem Fall sagen?


Ach Mensch! Logisch!  Was hab ich da bloß gemacht?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Das hört sich eigentlich zweifelhaft an. Würde man nicht eher "zum *letzten* Mal" in solch einem Fall sagen?


 
Kann man auch ... ich  überlasse das Wort unseren anderen Helfern.


----------



## bearded

Dies ist zwar ein sehr alter Thread, aber eine Frage an die Muttersprachler habe ich noch:
Ich komme in eine neue Stadt. Was ist nun richtiger, ''ich bin zum ersten Mal hier'' oder ''ich bin das erste Mal hier''? Und ist Letzteres umgangssprachlich? Ist 'das erste Mal' - wie ich vermute - ein Akkusativ?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

bearded man said:


> Dies ist zwar ein sehr alter Thread, aber eine Frage an die Muttersprachler habe ich noch:
> Ich komme in eine neue Stadt. Was ist nun richtiger, ''ich bin zum ersten Mal hier'' oder ''ich bin das erste Mal hier''? Und ist Letzteres umgangssprachlich? Ist 'das erste Mal' - wie ich vermute - ein Akkusativ?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Deine Frage interessiert mich auch; obwohl ich kein Muttersprachler bin und daher kann auf deine Frage nicht endgültig antworten, ich habe mal drüber nachgedacht und so sehe ich die Sache:

Bei "bin das erste mal hier" fehlt mir ein _als_ oder _dass_: _"Das war das erste mal als/dass ich sie gesehen habe"_.
Also zum Kontext, den Du vorgelegt hast, wäre nur "zum ersten mal" richtig.

Aber beides können doch gebräuchlich sein; wie Du vermutet hast, "das erste mal" mag schon Umgangssrache sein. Das können Muttersprachler allein beantworten.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Was ist nun richtiger, ''ich bin zum ersten Mal hier'' oder ''ich bin das erste Mal hier''? Und ist Letzteres umgangssprachlich? Ist 'das erste Mal' - wie ich vermute - ein Akkusativ?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Beides ist richtig und stilistisch gleichwertig. Die zweite Variante ist tatsächlich ein Adverbialakkusativ.


----------



## bearded

Wenn ''ich bin das erste Mal hier'' völlig richtig ist (Danke, Gernot), dann könnte auch der Satz ''Das letzte Mal, *das *ich in Deutschland war'' richtig sein, wobei 'das' als ein Relativpronomen im Akkusativ zu deuten wäre (vgl. Thread ''Das letzte Mal'', wo ich die Meinung vertrat, nur  ''das letzte Mal, *dass* (da/wo) ich in Deutschland war'' sei richtig.  Ich muss es mir jetzt überlegen...


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> ... dann könnte auch der Satz ''Das letzte Mal, *das *ich in Deutschland war'' richtig sein ...



Ich wollte beinahe mit einem resoluten "Nein, das ist unmöglich!" antworten, doch dann, nach weiterer Analyse:
Ich denke, dieser Satz könnte grammatikalisch korrekt sein - wenn auch nicht empfehlenswert, denn irgend etwas erscheint "schief" bei dieser Ausdrucksweise!

Grund für die Richtigkeit basiert auf wieder sehr idiomatische Formulierungen wie "Das war das letzte Mal, an *das* ich mich erinnern kann ...". Hier ist das fettgedruckte 'das' ein Relativpronomen zu 'das letzte Mal'. Ergo, das Relativpronomen 'das' mit Bezug auf 'das letzte Mal' muss auch ohne Präposition möglich sein.
Andererseits schreit die Einleitung "Das letzte Mal" regelrecht nach einer Weiterführung mit 'dass' - ich weiß gar nicht warum. 
Mir fällt trotz bestem Willen kein Satz ein, bei dem 'das' als Relativpronomen notwendig wäre. Dies betrifft nur das abstrakte "das letzte *Mal*" und nicht reale Nomen wie "Das letzte Auto, *das* ich in Deutschland sah, ..."


----------



## Riverplatense

bearded man said:


> ..., dann könnte auch der Satz ''Das letzte Mal, *das *ich in Deutschland war'' richtig sein, ...



Ich denke, dass ein solcher Relativsatz nur mit einem Akkusativ_objekt_ möglich ist, aber nicht mit einem Adverbial. Auch die Beispiele im Wikipedia-Artikel machen im Relativsatz nicht wirklich Sinn. Ein intransitives Verb kann per definitionem ein Akkusativadverbial haben, aber innerhalb des aufgelösten Relativsatzes übernimmt _das_ nicht die Funktion eines Adverbials, sondern die eines Objektes (oder eines Prädikativs). Aber das ist hier nicht der Fall.


----------



## Demiurg

Ein anderer Ansatz:

Bei "Ich war X" muss X im Nominativ stehen (Gleichsetzungsnominativ).

Im Falle von 

_Das (letzte) Mal, das ich (in Deutschland) war._  (=> _Ich war das Mal._)

müsste "Mal" also im Nominativ stehen und nicht im Akkusativ.  Analog zu

_Der letzte Penner, der ich in Deutschland war, ..._


----------



## bearded

Ich stimme Demiurgs Aussage zu: bei _Das erste Mal, das ich hier war... _kann 'Mal' im Nominativ stehen: ''Das erste Mal, das ich hier war, war auch mein letztes Mal'', wobei das erste  'Mal' klar das Subjekt ist.  Aber das Problem ist, ob das Relativpronomen 'das' als Adverbialakkusativ betrachtet werden kann. Laut Gernot Back schon, laut Riverplatense nicht (wenn ich richtig verstehe, ist in diesem Fall 'das' einfach falsch, und nur die Konjunktion 'dass' ist zulässig).


----------



## cuore romano

'Das erste Mal, das ich hier war, war auch mein letztes Mal'

Hmm... Dann müsste aber auch

_Der erste Tag, der ich hier war, war auch mein letzter Tag._ 

stimmen, oder denke ich gerade falsch?


----------



## bearded

'Das' kann Nominativ oder Akkusativ sein. 'Der' nur Nominativ.  Demiurg beschäftig sich gerade mit dem Kasus von 'Mal', ich mit jenem vom 2. 'das'.
Der erste Tag, 'den' ich hier war, oder der erste Tag, dass ich hier war.


----------



## cuore romano

_'Das' kann Nominativ oder Akkusativ sein. 'Der' nur Nominativ._
Das ist mir schon klar. 
Meine Überlegung ging dahin, dass es in diesem Satz eben nicht Nominativ sein kann.


----------



## bearded

cuore romano said:


> 'Das erste Mal, das ich hier war, war auch mein letztes Mal'
> 
> Hmm... Dann müsste aber auch
> 
> _Der erste Tag, der ich hier war, war auch mein letzter Tag._
> 
> stimmen, oder denke ich gerade falsch?


Es *müsste* nicht stimmen, weil man das zweite 'das' auch als Akkusativ auffassen kann (das wollte ich
 sagen)


----------



## cuore romano

Aber was ist dann hiermit?


> Ich stimme Demiurgs Aussage zu: bei _Das erste Mal, das ich hier war... _kann  'Mal' im Nominativ stehen: ''Das erste Mal, das ich hier war, war auch  mein letztes Mal'', wobei das erste  'Mal' klar das Subjekt ist.



Das war mein Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## bearded

Ich schrieb eben, dass 'Mal' im Nominativ steht in diesem Satz, wie Demiurg sagt. Es bedeutet nicht, dass auch das darauffolgende 'das' im Nominativ zu sein braucht, wie Du anscheinend deutest (der erste Tag, *der..*).  Sorry fürs Missverständnis.


----------



## cuore romano

Kein sorry nötig 
Ich hab nicht ohne Grund lange nur mitgelesen, und vielleicht hätte ich es dabei belassen sollen.
Ich sehe generell nicht, wie/dass dieser Satz mit einem Relativpronomen funktionieren kann.


----------



## bearded

Wäre für Dich denn  _Der erste Tag, den ich hier bin..._ nur unidiomatisch, oder ganz falsch?  Falls auch nur ein wenig akzeptabel, dann warum  nicht  _Das erste Mal, das (AKK.) ich hier bin..?_


----------



## cuore romano

Nein, ich denke sogar, er ist völlig korrekt.
_Der erste Tag, den ich hier war, war die reinste Katastrophe._
Hmm... Stimmt, dann müsste der andere auch funktionieren.
Oha...
Oder ist es nur Umgangssprache, und man müsste eigentlich sagen
_Der erste Tag, den ich hier verbracht habe, war die reinste Katastrophe._


----------



## DerFrosch

bearded man said:


> Wäre für Dich denn _Der erste Tag, den ich hier bin..._ nur unidiomatisch, oder ganz falsch?





cuore romano said:


> Nein, ich denke sogar, er ist völlig korrekt.



Ob man umgangssprachlich so sagen kann, weiß ich nicht, aber aus grammatischer Sicht ist es doch falsch? _Der erste Tag, *an dem* ich hier war.._. müsste man wohl sagen.

Ich finde, Riverplatense hat schon überzeugend erklärt, warum weder dieser Satz noch _Das erste mal, das..._ möglich sind.


----------



## ablativ

bearded man said:


> Wenn ''ich bin das erste Mal hier'' völlig richtig ist (Danke, Gernot), dann könnte auch der Satz ''Das letzte Mal, *das *ich in Deutschland war'' richtig sein, wobei 'das' als ein Relativpronomen im Akkusativ zu deuten wäre (vgl. Thread ''Das letzte Mal'', wo ich die Meinung vertrat, nur  ''das letzte Mal, *dass* (da/wo) ich in Deutschland war'' sei richtig.  Ich muss es mir jetzt überlegen...


Die Frage wurde doch bereits von Schimmelreiter beantwortet:


> There are four options:
> _
> das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war
> *das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war (relative pronoun in the adverbial accusative)*
> das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war
> ​das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war_


----------



## ablativ

Demiurg said:


> Ein anderer Ansatz:
> 
> Bei "Ich war X" muss X im Nominativ stehen (Gleichsetzungsnominativ).
> 
> Im Falle von
> 
> _Das (letzte) Mal, das ich (in Deutschland) war._  (=> _Ich war das Mal._)
> 
> müsste "Mal" also im Nominativ stehen und nicht im Akkusativ.  Analog zu
> 
> _Der letzte Penner, der ich in Deutschland war, ..._


"das" ist hier eine Zeitangabe im Akkusativ.


> Gernot Back: Eine Zeitangabe ohne Präposition kann im Deutschen gar nicht anders als im Akkusativ stehen ...


Was an dem "das" irritiert, ist, dass es im Nominativ und Akkusativ homonym ist und zudem homophon ist mit "dass".

Bei einem maskulinen Subjekt und einem Zeitbegriff (das "Penner"-Beispiel passt hier nicht) wird der Akkusativ deutlich, denn


> DerFrosch: Ob man umgangssprachlich so sagen kann, weiß ich nicht, aber aus grammatischer Sicht ist es doch falsch? _Der erste Tag, *an dem* ich hier war... müsste man wohl sagen._


stimmt so nicht, weil man eben statt "an dem", was natürlich auch richtig ist, auch den Akkusativ der Zeit (den adverbialen Akkusativ) "den" anwenden kann.


----------



## DerFrosch

Die Frage, die mich beschäftigt, ist jedoch, *ob ein Relativpronomen überhaupt im adverbialen Akkusativ stehen kann*. Ich habe nämlich, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, außerhalb dieses Forums nie so einen Satz gesehen, und kann diesen angeblichen Gebrauch in meinen Grammatikbüchern auch nicht finden.

Im Artikel Relativadverb meint Wikipedia auch:

_"Die gesonderte Bezeichnung „Relativadverb“ wird nötig, wenn Pronomen im strikten Sinn als Wörter verstanden werden, die mit der Wortart Nomen bzw. Substantiv in Verbindung stehen und die für Substantive typischen Flexionsmerkmale wie Numerus, Genus und Kasus tragen. Dann werden als Relativpronomen folglich nur solche Elemente bezeichnet wie _der, die, das / dessen / dem ... / welcher /_ ... etc. , die dieselben Merkmale aufweisen und *die dementsprechend auch im Relativsatz nur als Subjekt oder Objekt fungieren*."

_In einem meiner Grammatikbücher gibt es übrigens auch diesen Beispielsatz:

_"Das war das letzte Mal, *dass *ich ihn sah."

_Laut den Autoren ist dies die einzig richtige Schreibweise.


----------



## Kajjo

DerFrosch said:


> _"Das war das letzte Mal, *dass *ich ihn sah."_


Ich glaube, dass sich hier eigentlich alle einig sind, dass dies die richtige, idiomatische und übliche Fassung ist. Weder Muttersprachler noch Deutschlernende sollten stattdessen "das" verwenden. Es sieht sofort falsch und unüblich aus.

Die Diskussion hier ist eher akademischer Natur, nämlich ob "das" formal möglich ist oder nicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube, dass sich hier eigentlich alle einig sind, dass dies die richtige, idiomatische und übliche Fassung ist.


Normalerweise beherrschen ja Relativsätze die Domäne der Attributsätze. Es handelt sich auch hier wohl um einen _Attributsatz im weiteren Sinne_ (nach Canoo.net), auch wenn sich das Nomen hier nicht von einem Verb ableiten und der Dass-Satz sich nicht zu einem entsprechenden Subjekt- oder Objektsatz umformulieren lässt.


			
				Canoo.net said:
			
		

> Sie beziehen sich meist auf ein von einem Verb oder Adjektiv abgeleitetes Nomen und lassen sich zu entsprechenden Subjektsätzen oder Objektsätzen umformulieren.


http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...ut/index.html?MenuId=Sentence634#Anchor-47857


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Weder Muttersprachler noch Deutschlernende sollten stattdessen "das" verwenden. Es sieht sofort falsch und unüblich aus.


Aber die deutsche 3sat-Redaktion  sieht es offensichtlich anders:

( aus einer Nachricht im heutigen Teletext ):
_Es ist bereits das siebte Mal innerhalb von zwei Wochen, *das *Nordkorea Rakentests durchgeführt hat._


----------



## Frieder

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die 3sat-Redaktion keinen Lektor beschäftigt und halte das "das" für einen gewöhnlichen Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,...


Hat sich Schimmelreiter Deiner Meinung nach geirrt?


Schimmelreiter said:


> _das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war _(relative pronoun in the adverbial accusative)


----------



## Frieder

Ich nehme an, dass es an der weiteren Entfernung zwischen _Mal_ und _das _liegt, dass es im einen Fall funktioniert (... das eine Mal, das ...) und im anderen nicht (... das siebte Mal innerhalb von zwei Wochen, das das*s* Nordkorea ...). Ich denke, es ist eine intuitive Unterscheidung, die von der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Muttersprachler genau so getroffen wird.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> dass es an der weiteren Entfernung zwischen _Mal_ und _das _liegt


Natürlich traue ich Deinem Sprachgefühl sowie demjenigen der anderen Muttersprachler. Aber ich kann nicht umhin, mich zu fragen: kann die Nähe oder Entfernung der beiden Elemente wirklich eine Änderung an der Grammatik herbeiführen (in einem Fall richtig, im anderen falsch)?


----------



## Frieder

Du hast recht, das klingt ziemlich absurd, aber es war auch nur eine Annahme meinerseits. Ich bin kein großer Grammatiker; ich kann hier lediglich mein _Sprachgefühl _anwenden.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> _Es ist bereits das siebte Mal innerhalb von zwei Wochen, *das *Nordkorea Rakentests durchgeführt hat._


Na ja, das ist einfach ein grober Rechtschreibfehler. Es muss hier "dass" heißen. Für ein Relativpronomen gibt es hier keine sinnvolle Begründung.

Die folgenden Sätze sind doch völlig parallel. Nur weil "Mal" zufällig Neutrum ist, ist "das/dass" doch nicht plötzlich ein Relativpronomen.

_Niemand bestreitet, dass Nordkorea Raketentests durchgeführt hat.
Ich habe gehört, dass Nordkorea Raketentests durchgeführt hat.
Es ist das erste Mal, dass Nordkorea Raketentests durchgeführt hat._

In allen Fällen kann man nach dem Nebensatz auf die gleiche Art fragen:

_Was wird bestritten?
Was hast du gehört?
Was ist das erste Mal?_

Der Nebensatz ist doch keine nähere Beschreibung zu "Mal".


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Für ein Relativpronomen gibt es hier keine sinnvolle Begründung.


Danke für Deine Antwort!  Ist für Dich auch die Formulierung ''Das letzte Mal, das ich Deutschland war'' (Schimmelreiter, s.oben) falsch?  Wenn nicht, wie erklärst Du dann den grammatikalischen Unterschied?
Ich denke auch an geläufige  Sätze wie ''ich bin das erste Mal hier'' (> das erste Mal, das ich hier bin).


----------



## Frieder

Versuchen wir einmal *das *durch *welches *zu ersetzen:

... das siebte Mal innerhalb von zwei Wochen, _*welches *_Nordkorea Raketentests durchgeführt hat. 
... das letzte Mal, _*welches *_ich in Deutschland war. 

Geht eigentlich beides nicht so richtig. Aber im zweiten Satz fände ich _*das *_dennoch das akzeptabel. Warum? Sprachgefühl


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> 'Das letzte Mal, das ich [in] Deutschland war.


Das ist ebenfalls ganz klar falsch.

_Es ist das erste Mal, dass so etwas diskutiert werden muss.
Das war das letzte Mal, dass ich auf dich gehört habe._


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> ''Das letzte Mal, das ich Deutschland war''


 Man kann es ja prüfen, indem man ein anderes Geschlecht wählt.

Der letzte Fall, der ich Deutschland war.   
Das klappt einfach nicht.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Der letzte Fall, der ich Deutschland war.


Natürlich geht das nicht, u.zwar wegen des ''der''. Ich meine, oben ist ''das'' immer Akkusativ.
''Der erste Monat, den ich hier war'': vielleicht klingt das annehmbar..


----------



## Hutschi

Bei Monaten bin ich nicht sicher, da gab es auch Sprachänderungen. 

Aber: Der letzte Fall, den ich Deutschland war. - Das funktioniert nicht.
"Ich war Deutschland" ist überhaupt  sehr poetische Sprache und funktioniert nur als Metapher.

''Der erste Monat, den ich hier war''
entspräche ja dann auch: Der letzte Fall, den ich* in *Deutschland war.

---


> Der letzte Fall, der ich Deutschland war.


Das wäre ganz klar falsch.



> Der letzte Fall, der ich in Deutschland war.


Das ergibt semantisch wenig Sinn. Es stellt ja einen Vergleich dar.



> Das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war.


Das bedeutet: _Ich war das letzte Mal, das in Deutschland existierte. _ 
 Syntaktisch wäre es eventuell korrekt, aber semantisch ergibt es höchstens absurden Sinn.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Das ist auch ganz klar falsch.


Diese Behauptung hat mich ein wenig verdutzt.  Leider ist Schimmelreiter schon lange nicht mehr bei uns. Ich hatte ihn aber stets als einen feinen Grammatiker betrachtet.
Aber manchmal sind Grammatiker eben uneins..


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> den ich Deutschland war. - Das funktioniert nicht.


Verzeih, ich hatte das Fehlen des ''in'' (_in_ Deutschland) nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Kajjo

Alle bekannten Prüfungen auf Relativpronomen (welches/jenes/dieses) funktionieren nicht. Es ist ein dass-Satz. Da bestehen für mich absolut Null Zweifel.

In #36 habe ich doch auch durch völlig gleichwertige Sätze und die entsprechenden Fragen gezeigt, dass es kein Relativsatz ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich kann Schimmelreiters Position nachvollziehen und halte mit Bezug auf „Mal“ beide Varianten, die des relativischen Attributsatzes und die des „Dass“-Satzes als Attribut für legitim. Ich persönlich würde letztere bevorzugen.


----------



## Hutschi

"Das" muss sich auf den ersten Teil beziehen. Das sehe ich nicht im Satzfragment: "Das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war."

Ich habe aber jetzt auch den Link zu Schimmelreiter verfolgt. Dort lautete der Satz anders:


1. "Das letzte Mal, dass ich in Deutschland war, als ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war."   

Hier ist "dass" falsch, aber abhängig davon, was ausgelassen wurde. Denn im Satz fehlen Teile.

Ich habe "war" ergänzt, aus grammatische-syntaktischen Gründen:

2. "Das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war, war, als ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war."   - aber es erscheint mir nicht idiomatisch. 

Die sehr umfangreiche Diskussion zeigt, dass es nicht gut passt. Ich vermute, es ist auch nicht in regionaler Sprache verbreitet. Poetisch ist es auch nicht.

3. "Das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war, war, als ich im Bauch meiner Mutter war."
Das funktioniert im ersten Teil, es gibt Beispiele in der Literatur.
Trotzdem halte ich es für Stilbruch, also nicht wirklich idiomatisch.

Der erste Teil mit "da" klingt poetisch, der hintere Teil, ab dem zweiten "war" ist dagegen eher unbeholfen, da mehrmals "war" wiederholt wird.

Man kann es reparieren:
"Das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war, war im Bauch meiner Mutter." Zweimal "war" geht noch. Aber das "da" ist veraltet. Ich denke, bei Goethe wurde es noch so verwendet. Sicher über die Verbreitung bin ich nicht.

---

Man kommt, wie oft, dazu, dass immer Kontext erforderlich ist.

"Das letzte Mal, da ich in Deutschland war." - als Einzelsatz halte ich das für falsch, sowohl pragmatisch als auch semantisch. Da Syntax nicht für sich allein steht, auch syntaktisch, weil wesentliche Teile fehlen.

Edit: Leichte Stilverbesserungen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> ''Der erste Monat, den ich hier war'': vielleicht klingt das annehmbar..


Ja, z.B. abgewandelt im folgenden Satz: "Im ersten Monat, den ich hier war, lernte ich Herrn Müller kennen."
Obschon es grammatikalisch wohl praktisch dasselbe ist, kommt mir das folgende weniger idiomatisch (aber noch einigermassen akzeptabel) vor:


bearded said:


> ''Das letzte Mal, *das *ich in Deutschland war''


Anwendungsbeispiel: "Das letzte Mal, das ich in Deutschland war, regnete es." Nach meinem Sprachgefühl steht hier normalerweise "als" statt "das". "Das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war, regnete es."


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Nach meinem Sprachgefühl steht hier normalerweise "als" statt "das". "Das letzte Mal, als ich in Deutschland war, regnete es."


 
Oder, nicht nur umgangssprachlich: "Das letzte Mal, wo ich in Deutschland war, regnete es."
_
"nicht nur umgangssprachlich"_: Siehe die letzten beiden Abschnitte auf dieser Seite.


----------

